# Hintergrund/Bild einfärben



## nicknuts (28. Januar 2005)

Hi,
Ich möchte gerne so wie hier bei dem Beispiel Bild...den Hintergrund einfärben! 
Wie macht man das? 

http://www.schneekind.org/trash/fodos/300D/ms_snow_05/richi_boardslide.jpg


----------



## C4T (28. Januar 2005)

Wie sieht denn dein Hintergrund sonst aus ?
Willst du nur die Farben ändern (also gleicher Inhalt) oder einen komplett anderen Hintergrund einfügen ?

EDIT:
Also wenn du nur die Farbe ändern willst, erstellst du dir eine Auswahl (bei deinem Beispielbild würde sich das Polygon Lasso empfehlen). Die Bereiche die nun ausgewählt sind, kannst du z.B. ganz schnell mit Farbton/Sättigung (Shortcut STRG+U) einfärben.







EDIT 2:
 da haben wohl 2 Leute gleichzeitig geantwortet *g*


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Januar 2005)

Da gibt es einige Möglichkeiten, z.B.:

#1 Du wählst den einzufärbenden Hintergrund aus, z.B. mit dem Lasso, drückst Strg+U um den "Farbton/Sättigung"-Dialog aufzurufen, aktivierst das Häkchen bei "Färben" und wählst deine Farbe aus.

oder

#2 Du duplizierst die Ausgangsebene und färbst, wie oben beschrieben, dein Bild komplett ein. Nun fügst du einen Ebenenmaske hinzu und füllst anschließend die Bereiche, die nicht eingefärbt werden sollen, mit Schwarz. Dieser Weg ist um einiges flexibler, da du jederzeit noch Änderungen vornehmen kannst.

/edit
Too slow, ich hoffe die Antwort entspricht der Frage...


----------



## nicknuts (28. Januar 2005)

Danke, jo genauso meinte ich das, danke!


----------



## nicknuts (28. Januar 2005)

C4T hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie sieht denn dein Hintergrund sonst aus ?
> Willst du nur die Farben ändern (also gleicher Inhalt) oder einen komplett anderen Hintergrund einfügen ?
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


 

Da hätte ich noch eine Frage zu: Wie hast du das denn so perfekt hin gekriegt, das du den "Himmel" so sauber ausgeschnitten hast? Womit macht man das?


----------



## TobGod (28. Januar 2005)

Hat er doch schon gesagt, mit dem magnetischen Polygon-Lasso..


----------



## C4T (29. Januar 2005)

*g* das freut mich aber das du es als Perfekt darstellst. Eigentlich habe ich die Auswahl wirklich nur grob gezogen.
Also, wie gesagt, das Poligon Auswahl-Werkzeug. Damit ziehst du einfach deine Kanten nach, das wars.

Gruß,
C4T


----------



## nicknuts (30. Januar 2005)

Ja aber das find ich voll schwer...das sooo genau zumachen...oder kann man das irgendwie leichter machen, als es is...weil ich kenn mich mit shop nicht gut aus...also wäre ich euch bzw dir dankbar, wenn du mir das sagst! Wie lange hast du denn dafür gebraucht?


----------



## devilrga (30. Januar 2005)

Hi,
ich bin zwar net C4t, aber ich könnte dir auch einen Tipp geben. Wenn du mit dem Polygon-Lasso-Werkzeug arbeitest zoom nah heran, dann wird dein Ergebnis schon viel besser.

mfg


----------



## C4T (31. Januar 2005)

Jo, also da das Bild für mich eigentlich groß genug war, musste ich nichtmal Zoomen.
Ich habe vielleicht 1 Minute für die Auswahl gebraucht und der Rest mit dem Einfärben ging auch schnell.
Also ich finde es ganz und garnicht schwer bei diesem Bild.
Du musst doch nur die Kontur nachfahren, bzw. die Punkte setzen.
Das ist bei deinem Bild ein leichtes.
Anderst kann ich dir das nicht erklären.
Vielleicht hast du auch einfach nur das falsche Werkzeug benutzt.
Du brauchst das Poligon Lasso, und nicht das Freihand Lasso.
Devilrga's Tipp mit dem Zoomen kannst du vielleicht noch berücksichtigen, wenn du wirklich probleme hast mit der Auswahl.
Aber "Einfacher" geht's irgendwie nicht mehr denk ich.
Versuch's halt nochmal und poste mal dein Bild, vielleicht kann man dann sehen was falsch lief.

Gruß,
C4T


----------



## nicknuts (31. Januar 2005)

Wo isn das  "Poligon Lasso" direkt neben dem einen Lasso?


----------



## devilrga (31. Januar 2005)

Hi,
ich hab da solche Freunden namens: Handbuch und Hilfe. Hast du die vielleicht auch?

mfg


----------



## TobGod (31. Januar 2005)

Ich liebe solche Fragen immer, wo z.B. ein Werkzeug ist. Wie kann man nur Software für ca.1000€ haben und sich nicht mal mehr das Handbuch durchlesen


----------



## hotschen (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo. Zum Einen: Bei diesem Bild bietet sich der Zauberstab an (obwohl ich sonst kein Freund davon bin. Toleranz 20-30, ein paar klicks und die Maske steht. 
Zum Anderen (rein Interessenhalber): Arbeitet hier keiner mit Einstellungsebenen? Vorteil1: Der Farbton vom Himmel gefällt mir nicht mehr-->Doppelklick und nach Belieben ändern. Vorteil 2: Ich merke später: Die Auswahl hat ja an der einen Stelle nicht gestimmt-->schwrzer/weisser Pinsel und in ein paar Sekunden ist es korrigiert.

Achja zusätzlich bei diesem Bild: Mit Zauberstab den Qualm auswählen, weiche Kante (ca. 20px), Sättigung verringern (natürlich mit Einstellungsebene  )

Gruß hotschen


----------



## McAce (1. Februar 2005)

Ich kann das auch nicht verstehen das viele hier ohne einstellungsebenen arbeiten. Nunja
mache sie halt manche Sachen doppelt.


----------



## Sk3l3tor (1. Februar 2005)

hab es auch mal ausprobiert und ging ganz gut...







wollt ich nur mal anmerken


----------

